# F2P: Path of Exile Open Beta - Diskussion und Gameplay Videos



## AcidArt (24. Januar 2013)

Hey ho ihr alle,

alles klar??

Ich muss euch einfach von Path of Exile erzählen ^^
Das Spiel ist ein Action RPG, speziell: Hack & Slay, ähnlich wie Diablo 3 oder Torchlight. Der größte Unterschied zu den ganzen Spielen dieser Art ist wohl, dass es Free to Play (f2p) ist und dieser Skillbaum, welcher an Final Fantasy 10 erinnert, sehr komplex aussieht!! Generell ist das Spiel viel Komplexer und man entwickelt seinen Charakter sehr individuell und muss mit seinen Entscheidungen leben. Cool sind auch die Gems, welche in die Ausrüstung gesockelt werden, diese sind nämlich Skills!! Da unterscheidet man unter Attack gems und  support gems. So ist das Spiel noch individueller! Es macht echt Spaß!! Erster Eindruck 8.9/10 Punkten! 
Die Open Beta Phase ist am 23.01.2013 gestartet und nun kann jeder spielen, ohne das die Charaktere irgendwann zurück gesetzt werden.

Link zum Spiel: Path of Exile

Weitere Infos findet ihr in meinem Video: Lets Play Path of Exile #1: Open Beta - Shadow - Infos zum Spiel Es geht los xD - Patch 0.10.0 Nerfs - YouTube

Ich mache ein Let's Play draus, wo ich mit meinem Kollegen Robin spiele. Er spielt die Witch (Zauberin) und ich spiele den Shadow (eine Mischung aus Zauber und Schnellen Attacken). Schaut für die Charaktere am besten auf der offiziellen Seite nach. Also wenn ihr mehr sehen wollt, schaut vorbei. Es kommen jetzt immer öfters Videos von PoE.

Kennt ihr das Spiel? Wie findet ihr es? Irgendwelche Kritik? Oder Beschwerden?
Also ich muss mich wiederholen und sagen, dass ich das Spiel echt super finde! Das einzige was mich etwas stört ist das kleine Inventar  Aber naja.... wenn man nicht jeden Mist aufhebt sollte das auch klappen 

Viel Spaß

Ciao ciao euer AcidArt


----------



## Psytis (24. Januar 2013)

schaut auf den ersten Blich recht interessant aus. auf D3 hab ich eh keinen Bock mehr, werd ich mir am Wochenende mal etwas genauer anschaun.


----------



## Fexzz (24. Januar 2013)

Ich spiels auch seit gestern! Finds bisher sehr gut, etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber man kann sich in dem gigantischen Skill Tree defintiv austoben


----------

